# Heat needed for above ground pond in Dallas?



## AliceInDallas (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello. I live in Dallas. This year (in the Spring) I moved 12 extremely large koi from my 20,000 gallon in-ground pond in Arkansas, to an above ground pond in Dallas. The pond is built of railroad ties and a 45 mil rubber liner, and water is 2.75 feet deep, 10 feet wide and 20 feet long. I have superior filtration and the koi have thrived here (spawning was superior, and we have 100 baby koi that we are growing in a floating mesh crib .... will keep only a few of these, and will place the rest). 

My problem and question is this: What about heating the pond this winter? I never had to do that with the in-ground pond in Arkansas, where it gets really cold. But now the pond is above ground. Dallas is not known to be a colder-climate location .... but last year the temperature dropped to 11 degrees for several days, and was well below freezing off and on for several weeks. 

QUESTION: Given the extremely cold winter we had last year in Dallas, don't I need a pond heater in case it gets that cold this winter? And if so, can anyone recommend a natural gas heater that doesn't cost and arm and a leg?

I know that the railroad ties will provide some insulation, but I don't know if they will provide as much insulation from the cold as when a pond is in-ground (like my pond in Arkansas was). Last winter, water froze on the top of the pond here in Dallas when the temp dropped to 11 degrees, but didn't freeze any deeper than a half inch or so. (There were no fish in the pond then, so didn't need to keep a hole open through the ice.) So I am worried about what will happen now that they are here, if it gets that cold here (which is certainly might).

I don't want to lose these beautiful koi. They are 10-12 years old, and very large - just beautiful. And tame. Can some of you give me your thoughts about what I need in the way of heating?

Thanks sincerely, - AliceInDallas


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You might try using some wall insulation and wrap around the pond it will help keep lower level warmer. You could also look into heaters for horse troughs, not sure how they work but it should help. I'm in Oklahoma and just have a small above ground pond and the insulation kept the miniture cattail from freezing in the water.


----------

